# Starrflight FOBs; Any one used em?



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

There are a few folks on here that use them and swear by them. You're correct though, they are a little tough to use with a whisker bisket.....:darkbeer:


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

i like em. yet to kill with em but accuracy not affected. just dont shoot groups and try to shoot last at 3-d shoots :tongue: they don't take another arrow hit too well. but as far as hunting...worth the try


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

I like them. They shoot great!


----------



## Briarsdad (Oct 27, 2009)

I havn't used them yet but I have heard good things about them. I ordered some yesterday, I'm gonna give them a shot.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Yep I love them!


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*love them*

They shoot great. I have to shoot at 40 yds or further bc I keep breaking the darn things. Or I could shoot spots.


----------



## jetnire (Oct 6, 2006)

I have used both fobs as well as 2" blazers and like them both. With my setup they both hit there mark out to 50 yards without adjustment. Only 1 problem with fobs I experienced was that with a full quiver of arrows they touch each other and click when bow is shot. As with fletchings you can turn the arrowshaft alittle to where they wont touch. Too make a short story long I put an extra quiver mount and mounted it to my climber to eliminate quiver noise all together.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

jetnire said:


> I have used both fobs as well as 2" blazers and like them both. With my setup they both hit there mark out to 50 yards without adjustment. Only 1 problem with fobs I experienced was that with a full quiver of arrows they touch each other and click when bow is shot. As with fletchings you can turn the arrowshaft alittle to where they wont touch. Too make a short story long I put an extra quiver mount and mounted it to my climber to eliminate quiver noise all together.


You can just stagger them in the quiver to keep them from touching.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

I love em, they work great for me!!:thumbs_up

Heck I didn't even have to adjust my sight at all, they just shot dead on for me. 
Give them a try, you might love em too. Good luck!


----------



## archerdylan (Mar 1, 2010)

there made for outside use only found that out a coupl weeks ago


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

archerdylan said:


> there made for outside use only found that out a coupl weeks ago


how's that?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

BrowningBoi said:


> Has anybody had experience with FOBs?
> 
> They seem sound, almost like a no brainer but.... I would have to replace my whisker biscuit with a fall-away, remove all my vanes and probably re-tune my rigs. If I did this and found out they belonged in the Dumbest Archery Items it would plain suck.
> 
> Thanks in advance


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=576733&highlight=starrflight

Starrflight coming to TV,
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1144623&highlight=starrflight



archerdylan said:


> there made for outside use only found that out a coupl weeks ago


Can you please give us more detail?. I use them for hunting and Indoor target practice at the archery range. So why do you think they are for the outdoors only?.


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

I use them as a tool, as my quiver holds both FOB's and vanes. I feel the FOB's give me an advantage in certain scenerios, and vanes in others. They fly great! I say get some and try them out and judge for yourself. 

As far as the indoor use, the only reason I could see you would have a problem would be if your shooting groups, or 3D with multiple shooters at one target. If that is the case, you better have an extra tube or two handy.


----------



## static23 (Feb 11, 2010)

I shoot 3D, spots, and techno hunt with FOBs with no problems. these things are awesome and nearly indestructible.


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

Love 'em!! Won't ever go back to fletching!!


----------



## static23 (Feb 11, 2010)

this is why you shouldn't shoot groups.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

static23 said:


> this is why you shouldn't shoot groups.


Yep... they're just too darn accurate.


----------



## RIP0818 (Aug 23, 2008)

I shoot FOBS for spots,3-D and hunt with them and love them:darkbeer:


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

i love em, big differance but that could be that i went from a wisker bisquet to a ripcord and fobs at the same time so it could be a combo of a few things that helped me


----------



## shoei-hunt (Apr 27, 2009)

I love them....will not shoot anything else.

Long Story about my history with them: I met a guy a couple of years ago and talked to him about them. 

I later called starflight (http://www.starrflight.com/) and talked to Paul (I think that is the guy -888-488-4712). Anyway, I was convinced. He will also help you with your bow setup and the like...Great guy. FOBs will require a drop away (properly tuned) and will possilby need a little higher forks (some of the new rest come with two sets of forks).

I have my masters in Aerospace Engineering and the science is there. I have not tested the actual design in a wind tunnel, but I am convinced. It is like having a circular wing of uniform chord length on the back of your arrow. I have shot them numerous times at outdoor ranges. If you have a windy day (over 15 knots)...you will see the difference yourself. Just shot them and shot some blazers (especially over a greater distance).

The only complaint is the potential for breaking them. Kind of like fletching in that aspect. Most times when you shot them extremely close to another arrow, the FOB will simply "pop-off". Sometimes that is a pain to look for unless you keep your shooting area well maintained. It is nice to see them all grouped together like that at 50 yards. For me...it is a must to shoot at different spots at anything less than 45 yards. (I am not staying that you should shoot at an animal at extreme ranges...you have to find your effective range with any equipment you will use for hunting. I know there a lot of guys out there that can shoot out to 60 yards and more but that is an ethical decision that each individual has to make and "live with".) 

Use what works for you. That is my two cents (sorry it was a long two cents ).


----------

